# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل : ( لمعة البدر نظم الجامع الصغير لمحمد بن الحسن ) للفراهي المتوفى 640

## محمد طلحة مكي

ترجمة الفراهي
هو أبو نصر مسعود بن ابى بكر بن الحسين بن جعفر السنجري الفقيه الحنفي المعروف بالفراهى توفى في حدود سنة 640 . صنف " لمعة البدر في نظم الجامع الصغير " للشيباني في الفروع ، فرغ منها سنة 617 سبع عشرة وستمائة .و" نصاب الصبيان في اللغة " . و" ذات العقدين "
المصدر : " هدية العارفين " .

مسعود الفراهي (000 - 640 ه) (000 - 1242 م) مسعود بن ابي بكر بن حسين بن جعفر الفراهي، الحنفي (أبو نصر) فقيه، ناظم، مشارك في بعض العلوم من آثاره : اللمعة في نظم مسائل الجامع الصغير، ذات العقدين ، ومنظومة نصاب الصبيان في اللغة .
ابن قطلوبغا: تاج التراجم 56، حاجي خليفة: كشف الظنون 1954، القرشي: الجواهر المضية 2: 172، البغدادي: هدية العارفين 2: 429 381. انظر : معجم المؤلفين .
نسخة مركز جمعة الماجد
نسخة جامعة ميشيغن
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=5;num=5

----------


## أبو زيد الشيباني

جزاكم الله خيرا !

أتحفتنا وأطربتنا ! !

لعلك تحملها وتضغطها وترفعها للإخوة ، ويشكرك كل الأحناف بل الحنفية بل كل منصف !

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

نسخة جمعة الماجد ، قسم المخطوطات
http://www.almajidcenter.org/arabic/...partment7.aspx

----------

